# Not the same



## Driveforfun (Aug 25, 2017)

When I was younger I used to ride English western and Jump. I can't ride anymore for health reasons and have decide to try driving to still get my horse fix. I found a local training who will teach me using her horse. I'm super excited about being around horses again. My friends and family don't think I will like it and think driving lacks the fun and excitement of ridding. Can anyone who has switched from ridding to driving tell me their experience.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

As someone who has done both I can tell you that driving absolutely does not lack the fun and excitement of riding. For me at least... What I enjoy is being around horses and being able to communicate with these majestic animals to do cool and fun stuff. imo, both driving and riding accomplish that! If you have the space, some pretty cool stuff can be done with a horse and cart. For example: 



 Most of these things would take a while to learn, for both horse and driver, and would make an interesting and fun challenge. It requires just as much knowledge, finesse, and skill as riding a reining pattern or jumping a course, just a different kind.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I ride and drive both. Have driven for fun, show and commercially. Driving is the best and safest way IMO to share your passion as you don't have to worry about the skill level of those you share with. You are in control.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

As someone who picked up driving this year... I don't know why I didn't do it earlier! It is a ton of fun. I can't quite put my finger on why it's different (other than the obvious) but it is. I ALMOST would pick to drive than ride... almost. It's less tiring on my body (ugh, I'm young, I shouldn't be saying stuff like this yet!) and I often come back more invigorated from a drive than I do a ride.

You can't quite go as many places in a cart as you can atop though, so there is that.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Plus, what a freaking cute view!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

:happydance:KLC we can hand you the reins of a four up and then you can see how tired you'd be! Beautiful pic of your sweetie!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^^ Haha I don't doubt that! Just going off my *limited experiences ;-)

Thank you!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

So funny (and a bit obnoxious!) that your friends and family are offering their limited opinion on this. Wonder how many of them have actually driven a horse?

Don't ever let yourself be stopped from doing something new just because you have a few naysayers in your life. At my 'older than dirt' age, I finally learned to stop listening to negativity from people trying to discourage you from trying something! Wish I had learned it a _lot _earlier.

_Go for it_ and while you are learning, look into joining a driving club. There are friends to be made and a wealth of information available. You could easily find that you are having the time of your life!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Chasin Ponies said:


> So funny (and a bit obnoxious!) that your friends and family are offering their limited opinion on this. Wonder how many of them have actually driven a horse?
> 
> Don't ever let yourself be stopped from doing something new just because you have a few naysayers in your life. At my 'older than dirt' age, I finally learned to stop listening to negativity from people trying to discourage you from trying something! Wish I had learned it a _lot _earlier.
> 
> _Go for it_ and while you are learning, look into joining a driving club. There are friends to be made and a wealth of information available. You could easily find that you are having the time of your life!!


:iagree:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Driving is fun, and a lot more challenging than one might expect! 

Those videos @Avna posted were fabulous!! Quite a challenge to drive a four in hand through those obstacles. 

I had a nice 5 gaited 13.2h pony I could drive the barrel pattern almost as fast as some horses could run it...but could only do exhibition runs because the rules stated _horse must have a saddle_. I loved driving that pony!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE driving my little Mini. She's really great so its more of just complete relaxation for me, not having to worry if she is going to spook or anything like that. Of course that can be a factor just not with her. I would almost let a baby drive her. 
Try it out, you will see how much fun it can be! I ride too but always pick up the driving lines if I'm needing a 'therapy' session.









Plus, with a mini, I can pack her up and go driving around town with no issues. She's easily movable.


----------

